# Wastegate question



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I haven't been on here for a while (life happens) and I've pretty much taken my Cruze to the dealership to fix major issues, which haven't been a lot. I'm fighting with the question of doing a repair or just getting rid of the car now.

I noticed hesitation when it gets really hot outside. I took it to the dealership and they said the wastegate shaft is loose causing it to stick. It's a 2013 LT with 140k miles on it. It hasn't thrown any error codes, but the dealership said it was just a matter of time. They gave me a quote of $1500 for a new turbo. I asked if just the wastegate shaft can be replaced and I was told no. That is probably about 75 to 100% of what I could realistically get for the car in a trade. In addition, I need new rotors and pads for both axles. Even though I don't want to go back to making monthly payments yet, I need to do what makes the most fiscal sense.

So do I really need to replace the whole turbo? Or excuse my ignorance, is this the same thing as the wastegate shaft? I can manage $200 even if I have to do it myself.





Forge Motorsport 1.4L Turbo Gen 1 (RPO: LUJ/LUV) - Billet Wastegate Actuator


General Motors 1.4L Turbo Gen 1 (RPO: LUJ/LUV) Billet Wastegate Actuator Part Number: 90-FMACC14T Manufacturer: Forge Motorsport Applications: 2011 – 2015 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo 2016 – 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Limited 1.4L Turbo 2012 – 2019 Chevrolet Sonic 1.4L Turbo 2013 – Present Chevrolet...



www.trifectaperformance.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, you have to have the whole turbo replaced.


----------



## ghaberek (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been chasing a low-boost issue on my Sonic for a few weeks now. I'm using the Torque app to monitor boost, and when cold it'll boost up to 10-12 psi but after driving a while to warm up, it'll only boost to about 4 psi and throw a P0299 code.

This TechLink article indicates that many "failed" turbochargers are mis-diagnosed and don't require the replacement of the entire unit itself, so I've been trying to use that to determine the underlying issue. I already replaced the wastegate with a new one from eBay but the issue still persists. (Probably not the best quality part there, but it was worth a shot.)

Your work order states "WASTEGATE SHAFT LOOSE IN BORE" so that makes me think the problem does lie within the turbo itself. Those parts are all welded or press-fit together, and if the wastegate flap itself is moving around in the body of the turbocharger, then yes, the turbocharger will need to be replaced. I'm going to investigate further since this gives me something specific to look for.

You can get replacement turbochargers for as little as $245 on eBay, but those come with a risk since they're likely cheaply-built Chinese knock-offs. Replacement turbochargers on RockAuto go for just under $500 and are probably a safer bet. All things considered, the turbocharger isn't terribly difficult to replace if you have some hand tools, an E10 socket, a torque wrench, and a few hours of time.


----------



## ghaberek (Aug 10, 2013)

I just found this video which is very helpful here as well: Code P0299


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I found and watched that video several times after posting here. Then I found this video which I believe has exactly what is going on with mine at about the 2:10 mark. (



).
It really looks like something I can do, but still not sure if I should. I looked at rockauto and found the AC Delco turbo for $418 + $75 core. But I also need new rotors and pads. So trying to decide if it's worth the hassle on a car with this many miles already or best to start making monthly payments again on a car.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> I found and watched that video several times after posting here. Then I found this video which I believe has exactly what is going on with mine at about the 2:10 mark. (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I'd fix it, monthly payments suck.


----------



## ghaberek (Aug 10, 2013)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> I found and watched that video several times after posting here. Then I found this video which I believe has exactly what is going on with mine at about the 2:10 mark.


Yep, that's what I was thinking my problem was as well. Which is why I replaced the wastegate actuator first, since it was a cheap part that's easier to swap out. I'll take off the wastegate actuator again and to see if the wastegate door is sticking. I didn't really check that the first time.



Thebigzeus said:


> I mean I'd fix it, monthly payments suck.


Yeah I agree. Even a $1500 repair is still only about five $300 monthly payments. A new car is at least sixty to seventy-two $300 payments!


----------

